# Bond's choice of Walthers



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, what Walther handguns did James Bond (Pierce Brosnan) use in Goldeneye, Tomorrow Never Dies, and Die Another Day? Never saw Casino Royale, but I heard it was pretty badass. I know he carried a .32ACP PPK for most of Goldeneye, but did Alec Trevelyan use a P99 toward the end? And in Die Another Day (I think), Bond picks up a handgun and says, "Ah, new Walther." PPS maybe?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Uncut is the bond fanatic - go ask at the Walther Forum. He can tell U.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Since ditching the Beretta, Bond carried the .32 PPK up until he got "the new Walther" in Tomorrow Never Dies. Lousy movie otherwise. 

Anyway, he's carried a 9mm P99 ever since.

As for Trevelyan, I can picture his gun and I'm pretty sure it was not a Walther. Best Bond villain IMO.

*Soap Box* Daniel Craig is the best Bond yet. I LOVED Casino Royale, and heard on the news this morning that the new movie will hit theaters this November. I can't wait!


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

I always find it funny that you never see threaded barrels protruding from any of Bond's pistols, yet suppressors screw on so easily.

The change to P99 is curious since P5SF was never used in Bond although it was the standard weapon of the SAS for awhile.

BTW, its a 1st gen P99 AS you see in the movies. Decocker used in Casino Royale. Ironically, P99 QA is the preferred trigger for military and police sale.


----------



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

The P-5 were used in two Bond movies: Octopussy and Never Say Nerver Again.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

The Walther PPK in 7.62mm Browning (known stateside as .32ACP) was Bond's gun of choice since Sean Connery, all the way through Dalton and Moore and into Brosnan. It is the signature Bond gun. However it is also ubiquitous to the 60's, and .32ACP B.I.O.N. is more expensive than 9mm even when handloading movie blanks. The PPK is also a low-capacity semi, and faced with the typical bad-guy Beretta or Glock, or the really heavyweight weapons like AKs, it just doesn't have screen presence. So, in Tomorrow Never Dies, he trades up to the P99 ("Ah, new Walther").


----------

